# Scalp or burn??



## Boortz86 (11 mo ago)

Quick backstory-

Purchased home in late 2019. Ripped out a ton of overgrown shrubs and killed the previous Bermuda. Installed about 2500 sq ft Geo Zoysia in spring of 2020. Great 1st year. Left it too high going into the winter and the spring scalp this past year took a full weekend. Got down to the lowest setting on Honda rotary.

Great past year as well. I leveled half of the yard and saved the other half for this year.

Heading into spring I'm debating to scalp or to burn. Grass is about 3" on the unleveled and 1.5ish on the leveled side.

Ideally I'd like to get the sunjoe electric reel this spring and maintain the leveled side at the lowest setting.

Neighborhood home. May get some looks from burning but not too worried about that.

So… will burning it give me the desired effect while skipping a weekend of cutting and moving clippings?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It really took all weekend to scalp 2500sf or am I missing something?


----------



## Boortz86 (11 mo ago)

Maybe a bit of an exaggeration but at least 4 hours each day of the weekend. That includes hauling it all down a hill to the woods

Scalp or burn tho?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My opinion is burn if you can for sure. Most of us can't do it. It doesn't work well for me because mine doesn't go fully dormant so there is always some green to make burning difficult.


----------



## Boortz86 (11 mo ago)

Got it. Thank you


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Boortz86 said:


> Got it. Thank you


Definitely burn it if you can. Just make sure you are watching it the entire time so it doesn't get away from you. The extra carbon will also help to make the grass grow in better and darker. I so wish I could burn mine.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Burning wayyyy easier.

I attempted it on my zoysia but it wasnt crispy or windy enough to get it going. The good thing is it easily controlled with a garden hose. Just make sure you have plenty of extra hose.


----------



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

I scalped the first year. That was an awful experience. Burned mine for the last 2 seasons. First year it almost got away from me. My lesson learned is burn in small sections. Wet an outline around a 10x10' area with water and burn the grass inside the area. Stand nearby with the hose in case it jumps the wet line. Keep burning sections until you're satisfied. You'll be left with unburnt lines in the yard that you can then go back and burn after they've dried. I also soak the grass along our wooden fence.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Does the burning hurt sprinkler heads? And do you burn in the same timeframe as scalping?


----------



## Boortz86 (11 mo ago)

Thanks @WarTide

I'm gonna torch it. Just gotta stay patient til mid March


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

what do you you recommend to use to do the igniting, Im assuming a lighter would be way to hard.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think most use a propane torch on a stick something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Propane-Trigger-Igniter-Adjustable-Control/dp/B09DYB9NQT/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?adgrpid=110119832607&gclid=CjwKCAiA9aKQBhBREiwAyGP5lffd3CvxtGRfmUbnLPQ5yUdI1jowTta7bW7pCaPf-YnZzXTSrErw8RoCshYQAvD_BwE&hvadid=580835599406&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=9011614&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=9761278110446544510&hvtargid=kwd-349580537230&hydadcr=28115_14518828&keywords=torch+propane+kit&qid=1644766164&sr=8-3


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Or this
https://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-push-button-igniter-91037.html


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Is it even possible to burn reel mowed bermuda? I left mine at 5/8" at the final mow.

I was using a benzomatic for something yesterday and saw a broadleaf weed and decided to just burn it. I then got distracted from my task and walked around burning weeds, some in the middle of dormant bermuda. The bermuda kind of smoldered but did not light and spread like i thought it would with a light breeze that was blowing..


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My low-cut bermuda will not burn because there is still too much green throughout plus the humidity is pretty high here even in winter.


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Has anyone used a weed eater to scalp? With my rotary only going down to 1.25 I'd like to keep it there but my scalp would have to be at least.75" right?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I used a weed eater in my courtyard area where it's tough to do the tight turns while scalping. I would hate to have to do it for much over 1000sf. It works but it's back breaking.


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> I used a weed eater in my courtyard area where it's tough to do the tight turns while scalping. I would hate to have to do it for much over 1000sf. It works but it's back breaking.


Ugh I know it would suck but it might be what I do to my 3,200 backyard just so I can keep the regular height at 1.25"


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

TurfML said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I used a weed eater in my courtyard area where it's tough to do the tight turns while scalping. I would hate to have to do it for much over 1000sf. It works but it's back breaking.
> ...


I think if you go over it several times it would work pretty well and you could just vacuum up the clippings with the rotary. My neighbor maintains his Empire Zoysia at around 1.25" to 1.5" and he scalps with his rotary but it's a Honda and goes down to .75". You could always do a Connor Ward modification to lower your HOC with washers. Also, my old Yard Machine mower had plastic HOC adjuster tabs that I could push the lever beyond in order to get the wheels even lower. If you are going to maintain at 1.25" I would say anything under 1" to the dirt would work.


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

After seeing what happened to the yards on my parents street when a little fire got loose, there is no way I will ever burn my grass intentionally.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> My low-cut bermuda will not burn because there is still too much green throughout plus the humidity is pretty high here even in winter.


Same here. I think Rotary mowed grass between 1.5-2'' would burn much better than reel mowed lawns under 3/4''. I maintained .375'' most of the year and let it go dormant around 5/8'' because my mower was getting a reel swap. My Tahoma still has a bit of green so a torch wouldn't really benefit me any.


----------



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

Grass has to be long. My in-season HOC is 1.25. I raise my HOC to 2.5 by the end of Sept.

Sometime later this month, I'll wait til about 2 days after a rain and start burning in small sections. With the soil wet it has less chance of getting out of control and burns slow. One click of a stick lighter is all it takes.


----------



## Boortz86 (11 mo ago)

My yard is pretty crispy at the moment. Still a couple sections near the edges hanging on but otherwise I think it's going up in flames pretty quickly. That said, north ATL looks like rain all next week. Feels like an earlier spring, shooting to burn first week of March now.


----------



## Halldylan (Aug 9, 2021)

So with a burn do you still wait for the greenish haze before you do it like you would with a normal scalp? Or just go at it whenever you decide? I'm looking to do it this year for the first time


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would do it before you see any green-up.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Question for everyone how often do you scalp throughout the season?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I scalp several times throughout the season whenever my bermuda gets away from me. The only real hard scalp is the first one in the spring though. The others are just HOC resets.


----------



## Halldylan (Aug 9, 2021)

Did a small test section today, the inner child in me was very happy. Going to burn the rest of thenyard Monday probably


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Halldylan Before/after photos please!


----------



## Halldylan (Aug 9, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> @Halldylan Before/after photos please!


I failed. Combination of a super warm week that caused a good bit of green up as well as lots of fog/dew which kept the grass damp. Ended up scalping down with the timemaster


----------



## Boortz86 (11 mo ago)

Same result here unfortunately. Good bit of rain this past week. Lawn felt really dry tho. When I started looking down deep there was still a good bit of green hidden beneath. Not spring green up, it's been there all winter.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Halldylan and @Boortz86 that's the exact issue we have here. There's always too much humidity and only semi-dormant at most.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Getting Ready for the burn on Tuesday. I cut around .50 last year, my golf course superintendent told me to cut off the mower in October and let it grow to protect the roots. I would say 1-2.5 inches in places. Nice and crispy!

I will water the property edge to the left and then the rest is curb or driveway so lower risk. I did this last year with good results this year should be better as the grass is a little bit taller.



I will post results tomorrow!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Burn pictures;





Not bad areas that did not burn have green underneath..

Don't be scared this was easy work


----------



## Boortz86 (11 mo ago)

@Passat774 curious do you plan on scalping the burned areas or did the burn get it low enough?


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

If the weather stays calm, 2 acres up in flames by the weekend. Started tonight.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

@Uk0724 Very smart to do it at night and keep track of the fire!

Wow! Very cool with the folks burning it off! That's the way nature intended. (Wildfires are essential to nature, not neighborhoods on wooded rock faces in California...) But, I'm sure amazing results are coming!

I'd be concerned with nosey neighbors calling the fire department...or even the litigious types saying an ember burnt their deck finish.

I would only do it if I had either prior majority support of immediate neighbors and/or, if not surrounded by neighbors, at least notifying the local fire department of my activities, for their sake. ...That or ask forgiveness over permission.

Anyone experiencing any of these issues?


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

I'm lucky enough to live on 10 acres surrounded by Agriculture. There are a few houses back here but I am at the end of my road. Most of the time they don't even know I'm doing it.

If I lived in a residential neighborhood or a subdivision, I'd scalp instead of burn just to avoid worrying people.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

@Uk0724 Too cool!

Yes, that's my exact feeling on scalping over burning - I'd burn if it weren't for all these people! Ha!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Boortz86 said:


> @Passat774 curious do you plan on scalping the burned areas or did the burn get it low enough?


I do both burn, then scalp at 5/16's


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Scalp at .25


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Last year at our turf park we did a scalp test on el toro zoysia (left), zeon zoysia (middle), and tiftuf Bermuda (right). Each plot we broke into 4 quadrants. 
-Top left of each plot = do nothing
-Top right = scalp
-bottom left = burn
-bottom right = scalp and scarify

Outcome was the scalp only greened up first (I believe due to sun exposure and the burn and scarifying of bottom plots tressed grass and actually made it delay green up (we were shocked).

Last pic shows mid season and you couldn't tell a difference or notice that there were different quadrants. Here's a video Ryan knorr did on our process last year






This year we're doing rotary vs reel on the plots all year long.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

That's a cool study.

I dont notice a quicker green up with burning either. I simply dont want to deal with all of the clippings with scalping 2 acres so I burn it off.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have noticed that my scalp to dirt greens up significantly faster than my neighbor's scalp to .75". I think it's partly because I get the sunlight to the soil and partly because he has some residual brown grass the green has to grow though before it starts showing.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

With the price of fertilizer sky high this year, I like to mulch the clippings in. Free nutrients going back into the soil might help to skip a few rotations of fert this season.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Burn it and it'll come back better then before. Do not be afraid. Insure you keep areas around plastics and wood wet. Let er rip


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I've never had good luck getting it to burn much. I'll get small sections to burn ok, but nothing like I've seen here or in videos.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

Reelrollers said:


> Last year at our turf park we did a scalp test on el toro zoysia (left), zeon zoysia (middle), and tiftuf Bermuda (right). Each plot we broke into 4 quadrants.
> -Top left of each plot = do nothing
> -Top right = scalp
> -bottom left = burn
> ...


That's SUPER interesting. I've been scarifying lightly, mostly to pick up leaves/junk my kids leave around, etc, but also to remove some thatch. We're forecast for high 70s this week, was thinking about scalping this week... But I'm probably going to not scalp at all, or very lightly at most.

I'm REALLY wanting to see green in the next ~3 weeks or so, and the results of your test seem to imply that both "nothing" and "scalp" are really not very far apart -- considering the difference in work, I'll probably stick towards the 'nothing' side of the coin. Really interesting test, good stuff.


----------

